# death of my boy



## Donna (Aug 4, 2007)

*  HI there, this is my story of my boy franzleher the best chestnut arab around(to me anyway), we went out looking for another horse because my old mare was ready to take a well earned rest when we came across this poor 15h skin and bone arab,he looked so poor it broke my heart and my husband brought him just to rescue him from this nasty place where he had been beaten and starved, we got him home and called the vet to get him looked over,the vet thought i was mad to pay money for this animal that looked like it was on his last legs, we wormed him and started to feed him little and offten intill he looked a million dollers,a year later i had taught him to jump and he was out there winning everything he entered,he loved to jump the bigger the better and i trusted him with my life,as the years went on we had so much fun and he was my world,then one winters day 2001 i noticed that he was starting to lose weight,when the vet came to visit him he ran some tests and found that he had bowl cancer(i was deverstated) we took him to a top horse hospital and they tryed everything to stop it in its tracks but it was growing fast so we were told to take him home and let him tell us when he had had enough,as we watched him in the field through the summer we could tell that the time was getting close so on one nice sunny day we had to say good bye to my world,as we put him to sleep he rested his head on my lap and he took my heart with him and to this day i am just glad that i could give him the best 5 years of his poor life,to this day it still breaks my heart to of lost the best friend i will ever have but i am glad i still have all our memorys and he will stay inside me till my last day.I LOVE YOU FRAN R.I.P   *


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry. RIP, Fran.


----------



## Donna (Aug 4, 2007)

*Thank You*



kristy said:


> I'm so sorry. RIP, Fran.


Thank you Kirsty it has to be the worst thing you will ever go through as a owner.


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

from the botton of my heart im so sorry to hear this....but look at it this way he came into ur life in need of so much help by the sounds of him and u brought him out of luv and helped him.
u made his life so much better and im sure that he is so greatful that u came along.
u made him remeber what luv and trust was so he left this world knowing that u luved him and he luved u.
as again im really sorry for ur loss but where ever u go he will ALWAYS be with u, u r the one that gave him a second chance.

sendin loads of hugs n kisses to u


----------



## Donna (Aug 4, 2007)

*Thank You*



stefie said:


> from the botton of my heart im so sorry to hear this....but look at it this way he came into ur life in need of so much help by the sounds of him and u brought him out of luv and helped him.
> u made his life so much better and im sure that he is so greatful that u came along.
> u made him remeber what luv and trust was so he left this world knowing that u luved him and he luved u.
> as again im really sorry for ur loss but where ever u go he will ALWAYS be with u, u r the one that gave him a second chance.
> ...


Thank you so much i know he is sometimes here with me as i feel him but i will never stop missing him and wishing he was still here with me,thank you for your suport xxxx


----------



## Eventer Chick (May 15, 2007)

that is so sad i am actually crying. i would hate any thing to happen to my baby boy he is my world i live to please him.


----------

